# Parka



## sloganc (14 Jan 2017)

Stupid, "ive been working in a HQ for 8 years and havnt seen the field since SQ", question.

I am going through my kit list for course and check check check. Then i hold up the parka i was issued in 2006 and wonder .. is there a cadpat parka now .. cause i certainly do not have one.  

I didnt even think to ask at clothing stores the other day when i was getting myself sorted.  Parka is on my list, i have a parka .. good to go right?  

Now i got that "oh crap" feeling that i cant shake.  I wouldnt know if we had a "new" parka - being that they arent worn in Halifax very often, if ever; so its not like i have seen cadpat parkas wandering around to jog me into thinking it need to exchange my old ones that have been in a bin for 10 years. 

Anyhow .. as i will be leaving for course tomorrow not a whole heck of alot i can do about it, but would be good to know im a bag of hammers before someone tells me i am. 

thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Loachman (14 Jan 2017)

Yes, there is a CADPAT parka.


----------



## sloganc (14 Jan 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

Bag of hammers it is then...  [


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jan 2017)

But there is no difference between the IECS AVENGER GREEN PARKA and the ICE CADPAT PARKA excpet for the outer shell colour.


----------



## sloganc (14 Jan 2017)

Mine looks really old - i think i looks identical to the one i was issued in 1990 when i was first in the CF, but i could be wrong. 

Doesnt matter to me much .. i wasnt planning on wearing it - figured the gortex coat + fleece + long underwear would be fine for anything the maritimes could throw at me - especially if i were to add in the gortex bib coveralls.  but i am not sure my personal clothing preferences will be very important to my course staff


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Jan 2017)

sloganc said:
			
		

> Mine looks really old - i think i looks identical to the one i was issued in 1990 when i was first in the CF, but i could be wrong.
> 
> Doesnt matter to me much .. i wasnt planning on wearing it - figured the gortex coat + fleece + long underwear would be fine for anything the maritimes could throw at me - especially if i were to add in the gortex bib coveralls.  but i am not sure my personal clothing preferences will be very important to my course staff



I have the green parka and, when I was last at clothing stores, asked if I could swap it for a CADPAT one. Of course, they rolled their eyes and said something like 'it's basically the same, and you're lucky that you have any kind of parka as they are in short supply'. I slunk away, suitably chastened of course


----------



## sidemount (14 Jan 2017)

Same boat, I've got the green gortex one. Couple years back when I was still at a field unit, I was told that unless I was deploying somewhere that needed it, I wasn't going to get the cadpat one.

I've only ever seen a few people wearing it, most folks I know still have the green one. I'm with you though, I don't think I've ever used it on an ex, layering with all the other stuff we have has been more than enough. Nice for snowblowing the driveway though  :cold:

I'm sure your course staff won't mind. I think they would treat you more like an elusive unicorn if you showed up with a cadpat parka and bib-overalls


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2017)

sloganc said:
			
		

> Mine looks really old...


Work it.  Use your 'time in' sneer that says "get some time in, newb"


----------



## sloganc (14 Jan 2017)

thanks for the replies .. i now feel slightly less apprehensive.


----------



## BinRat55 (18 Jan 2017)

Just to add a bit of clarity, the PARKA come is two different looks - one is CADPAT and the other is olive drab. There is also an entitlement to either:

If you are Air Force, you are entitled to the CADPAT parka.
If you are Army you are entitled to the olive drab parka.
Navy is entitled to neither unless you are in a CC2 position.

So, if you are wearing an air uniform, you can wear the CADPAT parka. The rest are in green!


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jan 2017)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Just to add a bit of clarity, the PARKA come is two different looks - one is CADPAT and the other is olive drab. There is also an entitlement to either:
> 
> If you are Air Force, you are entitled to the CADPAT parka.
> If you are Army you are entitled to the olive drab parka.
> ...



Because those who work closest from the earth are the ones entitled to be the most concealed when walking upon it. Excellent, we have achieved the ultimate irony!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2017)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Just to add a bit of clarity, the PARKA come is two different looks - one is CADPAT and the other is olive drab. There is also an entitlement to either:
> 
> If you are Air Force, you are entitled to the CADPAT parka.
> If you are Army you are entitled to the olive drab parka.
> ...



I had the CADPAT combat jacket and parka before I jumped over to the blue side, and my remuster was 2007.  

To the OP, I know you are gone already but...'no one wears parkas in Halifax'.  Really?  I spent a few years in Halifax and combat jackets and parkas were pretty common.  The days you can see the sea fog in the harbour aren't exactly warm ones in Jan and Feb.  Good luck on your course with your "Private Ryan" kit!   ;D


----------



## Crewman6 (21 Nov 2018)

Since this is closest i can find. anyone know  the proper way to clean the parka and pants?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Nov 2018)

Crewman6 said:
			
		

> Since this is closest i can find. anyone know  the proper way to clean the parka and pants?



Umm... read the tags on the inside of them?


----------

